# Alpine Archery " Silverado"



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

Of course I feel that Alpine Archery took the Show again this year .

I would like to hear from the people that came and shot with me at the ATA show. Your thoughts and opinions are important to my company. 

www.Alpinearchery.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I shot it and loved it. Smooth, fast, looked and felt great. Definitely a bow to be considered right along with the "big boys" IMO.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

So I ma takin it that the new cam system is alot nicer then their single cam? I shot the new style riser and it felt nice, but it jumpy with the single cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

The new cams system is the only Alpine I have shot. I thought it was mostly shock free and compared to many of the other high end bows I shot at the show.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Are you still thinking of coming out with a longer ATA bow with the new cam system ??
If so, when do you think one would be available ??


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i would also like to see a longer ata bow and im interested in the Alpine Pro Competition Velocitec Cam but no left hand? what is a comparable bow that you have in comp colors to that one?
bissen


----------



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

*just back from range*

300 22 X vegas Bowhunter freestyle ,this is one shooting bow also a 450 round I shoot 448 with 32 little X same set up.


----------



## b-out (Jul 20, 2004)

*new out of bow*

300 with 53X I took it out of bow and went to the range. I can't wait till I get some time this weekend to shoot it some more.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Longer ata bow?*

Has there been any more talk of a longer axle to axle bow for indoor shooting? I thought that I had read something here about it beintg tested but I just couldn't remember for sure!


----------

